
Disconfirming Ebooks - prawn
https://stratechery.com/2015/disconfirming-ebooks/
======
dvfjsdhgfv
It may be much simpler than that. It may be that e-book adoption, like almost
all emerging technologies, follows the classic Hype Cycle - we're just past
the peak.

~~~
hga
Perhaps, but as the author noted in his followup, linked at the top, he didn't
bother to vet the NYT article before pontificating on its points, which we
know to be bogus unless you believe books == the big 5 publishers and the
smaller ones who follow their lead.

------
nyokodo
This article makes the same fundamental mistake that the NY Times article did
that it refers to. It ignores the rise of self publishing and bases everything
off the AAP. Author Earnings has some other things to say, with data:
[http://authorearnings.com/report/september-2015-author-
earni...](http://authorearnings.com/report/september-2015-author-earnings-
report/)

